# Help with attaching skirting to a pier and beam house



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys,I just purchased a house thats on a pier and beam foundation and the previous owner had vinyl siding installed,but whoever installed the vinyl siding ran the plywood sheathing all the way down to the ground so now we have wood to ground contact(as seen in the photo below from inside the crawlspace)Now I understand that they wanted a clean look of not having skirting which I like(as seen in photo),but it has also caused an issue in the past with termites.So my question is what can I do to keep the look of having the siding ran down to the ground while eliminating the wood to ground contact? Does anyone make a product that I can use to build frames to attach the siding to that wont rot or draw insects?I'm open to all suggestions and ideas. Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just take off the first three or four rows of siding, and get rid of the ply. The only thing you should see is the concrete foundation for the bottom 12 to 16 inches.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was planning on cutting away the old ply from the ground up to where it meets the perimeter beam,I was just trying to find a way to reinstall the siding or some other material so that it will cover the crawl space.I even looked at a material called faux panels(fauxpanels.com) that would have looked nice and it simulated stone,but it was going to be nearly $4'000.Which is why i was trying to find a way to reinstall the old siding but in such a way that it wouldnt cause rot or insects as mentioned above. any ideas?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

will04 said:


> Does anyone make a product that I can use to build frames to attach the siding to that wont rot or draw insects?


It’s called concrete. What you need is a foundation, there are no approved ways to bury your siding in the dirt. 

That said all you can do is like what they did except use ground contact lumber for the framing and treated marine grade plywood or ridged foam for the sheathing and it will be trailerrific.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would love to have a concrete foundation poured,but like many thats something that I can't afford right now.I guess I'm just going to have to have a trailerrific home like alot of other people with this issue.But I do thank you for the ground contact lumber idea for the framming.I can run my vinyl siding down it and it would look ok for now.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what dimensions you can get the ground contact rated lumber in?I called my local homecenter and the guy I talked to didn't know much about it. Can you get it in 2x4's


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can get 2x4 - 2x12, go to a local lumber yard they’ll know what your talking about.

You’re looking for treated lumber with a PCF of .40 or higher for ground contact. There will be a tag stapled to the end of the board showing the PCF number.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks so much, that;s what i wanted to know


----------



## biplama12 (Jun 6, 2011)

i like old farm house that needs a fair amount of work.Having worked on many of that type house with my dad


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd simply replace the plywood that's there with Ground Contact plywood for the first 2'.
It's how I did mine here. Then paper, then 10" aluminum coil, then vinyl siding starting about 6" off the ground.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I'd simply replace the plywood that's there with Ground Contact plywood for the first 2'.
> It's how I did mine here. Then paper, then 10" aluminum coil, then vinyl siding starting about 6" off the ground.
> 
> DM


Well there ya go. I can’t say I’ve never created the elusion of a foundation before.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Well there ya go. I can’t say I’ve never created the elusion of a foundation before.


? I don't understand your comment.
If you're saying my method of construction was "unconventional", then the building inspector agrees with you. .....but it all passed... 
The 6x6 post 'pole barn' style threw him for a loop I guess.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> ? I don't understand your comment.
> If you're saying my method of construction was "unconventional", then the building inspector agrees with you. .....but it all passed...
> The 6x6 post 'pole barn' style threw him for a loop I guess.
> 
> DM


If OP was to do as you suggested from a distance it might “appear” that the wall is on a foundation.


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I was simply looking for a solution to a problem.As mentioned above this is just something that I was wanting to take care of due to the house being prone to termites, which was my main concern.Like I said if I had thousands to pour in to a cememt foundation wall that would be my first choice, but for now I'm just looking for away to fix it and still make it look nice at the same time and thanks Dangermouse for the idea, I think for now thats what im going to do. That will keep the same look it has now only all the wood will be rated for ground contact.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

will04 said:


> thanks Dangermouse for the idea


No problem, I think it's your best bet without tearing the whole thing apart and starting over. Let us know how it turns out!

DM


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I will


----------

